# Oligoxystre's Photo Thread



## Oligoxystre (Oct 7, 2012)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 7, 2012)

*Pterinopelma Sazimai*




My Sazimai...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are some absolutely gorgeous spiders.


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 7, 2012)

*Avic sp.*





Gravid?


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 8, 2012)

*Lasiodora Parahybana*





My Lasiodora Parahybana... Very BIG!


----------



## macbaffo (Oct 8, 2012)

The Oligoxystre diamantinensis is amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome shot of the O. diamantinensis! I'm super jealous! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 10, 2012)

Nhandu Chromatus !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 10, 2012)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata*






My Acanthoscurria geniculata baby... female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 10, 2012)

That O. diamantinensis is amazing. Wish we had them here.

---------- Post added 10-10-2012 at 08:00 PM ----------

Seriously, are those in the US, or are they on the way?


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 10, 2012)

*Oligoxystre Diamantinensis MM*





Excuse the poor quality photo. It was made ​​from a cell phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 10, 2012)

*Vitalius Sp.*





My Vitalius still unidentified...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 12, 2012)

*Sazimais...*






My two sazimais...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never heard of or seen Oligoxystre diamantinensis before. What magnificent colours!


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

P. sazimai...certainly one of the most beautiful species out there, but alas extremely hard to come by (I'm betting the currently available sling over here didn't arrive here by official channels) - hence why I passed out on those. Those diamantinensis are still high on my wishlist, although being a dwarf T they look absolutely beautiful! Like a dwarf version of the GBB, just with some more colors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 19, 2012)

*Avicularia " Blue Velvet "*

Avicularia " Blue Velvet "


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 19, 2012)

*Avicularia Versicolor Mature Male*




Avicularia Versicolor Mature Male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 19, 2012)

*Sazimai's Habitat "Campos Rupestres"*

Terrarium Sazimai's Habitat "Campos Rupestres"


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 20, 2012)

*Avicularia Purpurea Ling*





ling of my girlfriend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oligoxystre (Oct 20, 2012)

*Avic Avic post molt*

Avic Avic post molt


----------



## Oligoxystre (Jan 7, 2013)

*Eggsack*

Lasio parahyba

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oligoxystre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Avicularia Avicularia eggsack*


----------



## Oligoxystre (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm thinking that these eggs are infertile, are almost on the 2nd month and nothing to develop, but not rotted.

I'm really curious!


----------



## Oligoxystre (Mar 11, 2013)

*Avicularia Purpurea*






Same spider photo above (ling of my girlfriend), 5 months later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

